# Multi city flights



## Rebel2008 (18 Jan 2010)

Hi all, I'm hoping to go to New York and Ottawa at the end of August and just wondering if any of you know of any good multi city flight websites that I could use to get prices from? Don't need accommodation in either city.
Thanks, Rebel


----------



## ccraig (18 Jan 2010)

easier to just contact trailfinders and club travel and let them know youre shopping around. Havent found an engine that effectively supports multi stop flights


----------



## steve1234 (18 Jan 2010)

try www.edreams.com

s


----------



## breakdabank (18 Jan 2010)

kayak.com


----------



## shesells (18 Jan 2010)

www.itasoftware.com if you're just looking for prices. You need to book direct with the airlines though


----------



## Yeager (18 Jan 2010)

Expedia.com


----------



## redchariot (18 Jan 2010)

www.ebookers.ie
www.lastminute.ie
www.expedia.ie

All of above allow multi-stop flights; a lot of the airline websites allow this facility as well (but you will most likely have to use the same airline throughout if you do it this way and often more expensive option).

Anyhow, I have booked a holiday for February, flying over to Montreal with Air Canada, taking the train to New York (just for something different) and flying home to Dublin with Continental. It cost me €450 with Lastminute (Expedia also offering same flight for a similar price). If I included a flight from Montreal to New York it would have cost me an additional €25 but for some mad reason I have decided to take the train for $60.

I tried to do the same on the Air Canada website and although it wouldn't have been much different in price, I would have had to fly back via Toronto & London with them instead of flying directly home with Continental.


----------



## WaterSprite (18 Jan 2010)

Travelocity.com (and they've fixed that problem I was whinging about before and have inserted "Ireland" as a real, existing, country in the drop-down menu).


----------



## Rebel2008 (18 Jan 2010)

Thanks for all the help guys. So far best price i've got is just over €700 and that's flying Shannon to New York, New York to Ottawa and Toronto to Shannon. We've a spin from Ottawa to Toronto. I'll keep searching anyway! That price was on the Continental website and also expedia.


----------



## ardmacha (23 Jan 2010)

Air Canada do good fares to NYC via Toronto. Perhaps a flight to Ottawa could be added in somehow.


----------



## so-crates (23 Jan 2010)

Another possible website is Opodo. They have a multi-city option


----------



## brodiebabe (23 Jan 2010)

www.americanholidays.com

allow a multicity search


----------



## The Bishop (27 Mar 2018)

Looking for recommendations for checking multi-city
Flying from Dublin to Houston return is €400 odd with a stop off in Newark - however to stop if in Newark for a few days is over €1000


----------



## Brendan Burgess (27 Mar 2018)

A few options to look at


1) Get a multicity flight - Dublin to Newark and back from Houston. - €500
Get an internal flight from Newark to Houston.  €80


2) Get a return flight to Newark - probably also €400
Get a separate local flight Newark to Houston return. €150

3) Try different airlines 


Brendan


----------



## Páid (28 Mar 2018)

Skyscanner have a multi city option. 

https://www.skyscanner.ie

I mostly use them to find the cheapest dates to fly using their monthly chart.


----------



## DeclanDublin (28 Mar 2018)

I always check skyscanner, expedia and kayak. Another one I've used in the past is opodo.


----------



## The Bishop (29 Mar 2018)

Thanks - it's stressful !!


----------



## xoxoxo (30 Mar 2018)

Cheapest Boston-Dublin (one way) flight I can get in August is €468 -655. That's with Skyscanner. It's actually working out cheaper to buy a return flight! Crazy.


----------

